# Post Traumatic Stress???



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Went to a new counselor today and she said I have Post Traumatic Stress! I'm wondering how close the symptoms are with dp. Have any of you been told you have PTS? any thoughts?







hope everyone is having a good day...i'm trying too


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

ShannaLynn said:


> Went to a new counselor today and she said I have Post Traumatic Stress! I'm wondering how close the symptoms are with dp. Have any of you been told you have PTS? any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told I had this too after the birth of my son three years ago. I was going through a bad marriage and was hospitalized when I was pregnant with my son at 6 months. Something must of happened in your life that was sudden or you werent willing to accept. Best thing to do is write down your feelings and what happened to you before you got it. I did that and when I go back and read it I didnt realize half these things were causing this but atleast I am not trying to accept the truth. Truth hurts but we need to move on...


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

ShannaLynn said:


> Went to a new counselor today and she said I have Post Traumatic Stress! I'm wondering how close the symptoms are with dp. Have any of you been told you have PTS? any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I think with PTSD, the flight or fight response is stuck, which screws up your hormone levels. Basically an abundance of adrenaline continually floods the system in effect causing the DP symptoms. I've had relief from this on occasion when I consistently take B-5 for adrenal support along with phosphatidylserine and fish oil for cortisol reduction. Among other supplements...


----------



## Tommyboy (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw my psychologist yesterday who now seems to think I have post traumatic stress (from smoking weed years ago) Wish he had figured that out sooner, i've been seeing him for about 5 weeks now







Next session with him i'm doing eye movement desensitization reprocessing, which I hope works. Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Angel_heaven said:


> I was told I had this too after the birth of my son three years ago. I was going through a bad marriage and was hospitalized when I was pregnant with my son at 6 months. Something must of happened in your life that was sudden or you werent willing to accept. Best thing to do is write down your feelings and what happened to you before you got it. I did that and when I go back and read it I didnt realize half these things were causing this but atleast I am not trying to accept the truth. Truth hurts but we need to move on...


good point


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

foghat said:


> Yes. I think with PTSD, the flight or fight response is stuck, which screws up your hormone levels. Basically an abundance of adrenaline continually floods the system in effect causing the DP symptoms. I've had relief from this on occasion when I consistently take B-5 for adrenal support along with phosphatidylserine and fish oil for cortisol reduction. Among other supplements...


Thanks for the info. I need to try the fish oil.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Tommyboy said:


> I saw my psychologist yesterday who now seems to think I have post traumatic stress (from smoking weed years ago) Wish he had figured that out sooner, i've been seeing him for about 5 weeks now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still in the beginning process of counseling, I will let you know if they test me.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

ShannaLynn said:


> Went to a new counselor today and she said I have Post Traumatic Stress! I'm wondering how close the symptoms are with dp. Have any of you been told you have PTS? any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been told I have Generalized Anxiety and OCD


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I seem to experience all the symptoms of PTSD except from flashbacks.

My Amygdala is constantly firing and as such am always expecting to get attacked. It's really fucking horrible.


----------

